# Any Advices?



## Qianqian (May 27, 2011)

Hi all.

we are a new photography salon located in Inner Mongolia China.We have a studio and a gallery.And we are looking for some international cooperation opportunities, but none of us have worked in this filed before,so I really have no idea on how to start it, could anyone give me some advices about this ?

 I've been thinking about making the abroad photographers hold their personal exhibitions in our gallery but I have no confidence on it.Firstly,Inner Mongolia is not like Beijing ,shanghai or other big cities,it doesnot have as much influence as big cities.Secondly,who are willing to pay money to do an photography exihibition in a unpopular city?

I also thought about being an agency to sell photos for foreign photographors,but as I surveyed,this market is not very popular in Inner Mongolia,there are many rich people,but they'd rather spend money on cars,houses or other material stuff=(  Is it possible to contact some gellaries abroad to agent Chinese photographors photos?

I hope I didnot sound a stupid businessman knowing nothing about business but doing business.Most of the shareholders and the staff are fans of photography,but it is impossible to enjoy photography freewheeling go-as-you-please without money backing.

Hope my English expressed myself clear and thank you very much for all your suggestions and advices!Looking forward to reading your responses.

Sincerely
                                                                                  Qianqian


----------

